# Intrawest sells off Copper Mountain!



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I worked at Copper during the Nevelly era and I can’t say I’d want it to back go there.

A lot of money was wasted on stupid stuff. The snowcats and computers were older then dirt. There’d be a wage freeze. Meanwhile, Tony would blow $50k on Michael Martin Murphy singing Wildfire and a 45 minute firework show. Lame.

The place was trashed with rusty buildings and crappy sculptures.

Intrawest did a ton of great improvements – fixing the lifts so you ski down to them instead of climbing up, Woodword, bringing in bands you’d want to see, Tucker snowcat.

I was sorry to see the old vibe go away – B-Lift Pub, parking at the base, et al.. -.but that’s gone forever no matter who bought the place.

I hope they thrive under the new owner.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

anyone know what other resorts powdr corp owns?


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

POWDR Corp - Our Properties
i had some pretty good times at Killington growing up as a kid. The place is pretty spread out, but has a chill vibe considering it's the only "mega resort" in the east. It's no mad river glen though.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi teletoes,

I am not going to defend Tony's management or purse strings. I did have a better experience working there but I was under the direction of Skip Otto and I can not complain. B and B1 were, with out a doubt, 3x as long of a ride compared to the Super B. But there is something to be said for being able to do laps on Storm King and Upper Enchanted with out dealing with 1 hour lift lines on a powder or hardpack day. 

I know those days are gone with Buck a bone and the Basin lot, I just wish they would go back to a longer season. Spring skiing into May was always great as long as you stayed up high. Remember how the first set of layoffs were around the third week of April. The second set were two weeks later in May. And then the mountain would finally close a week after that. Now closing day is Easter.

Oh well, those of us that have been around for a while can lament how the skiing has changed, but it will not change a thing. Here is to hoping Powdr Corp. will find some happy medium.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Is this going to kill off the Copper/WP pass for next year?


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

craven_morhead said:


> Is this going to kill off the Copper/WP pass for next year?


I would think that it is a likly possibility, since they were both owned by Intrawest. But then again the mountains included in the 5 mtn. pass are not all owned by the same person(s), so it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I bet they maintain a partnership for pass marketing purposes so they can at least try to compete against Vail.

Does Intrawest actually own WP now or are they still just managing it?


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

mjpowhound said:


> I bet they maintain a partnership for pass marketing purposes so they can at least try to compete against Vail.
> 
> Does Intrawest actually own WP now or are they still just managing it?


Yeah I think they would have to do that to try and compete. I think it would have devastataing consquences if they are not able to work it out. Intrawest owns WP now. They have done a bunch of "improvments since buying it. 

I heard Intraswest was getting rid of Copper to try and take a stab at buying Aspen Ski Compnay? Anybody else heard this?


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I love going to Copper on my Steamboat pass, but I have to pay twice the price of the WP/Copper combo... wtf!!! Hopefully they can still make some sort of a deal?...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I would like them to join forces, marketing wise, with other independent areas. Look at Monarch's or Loveland's pass. I get 3 days at Loveland and vice/verca with my pass. Same deal with a hand full of other ski areas around the state and New Mexico plus 1/2 price tickets at Alta. It encourages people to travel and spend money for food, gas, lodging...... at the areas that reciprocate. It's too bad Steamboat does not do that, I guess I am stuck begging comps from friends that are still Copper employees!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, it would be great to have a pass with just 4-5 days at a number of the smaller, independent resorts. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## roxy (Mar 29, 2007)

so it will be business as usual for this season (WP/Copper/SB) WP is still only MANAGED by Intrawest - no way to sell WP since the city and co of Denver still owns it (although rumor has it Powdercorp was looking at WP first... unconfirmed tho) Next year I bet will be a shift... The additional $$$ for Steamboat is cuz they are unaffected by the "front range pass wars" think 1997 when ALL season passes to ONE mountain were around $1000. fair enough I guess.... look @ Utah!!! I now as a WP chick I will spend a bunch of time at Copper this season while I can! (oh Woodward too!!!)


----------



## Mike Scott (Apr 22, 2009)

MCSkid said:


> anyone know what other resorts powdr corp owns?


 
Powdr owns Park City and Mt Bachelor in OR. They did own Alpine Meadows in CA, but had it for sale a couple of years ago which I believe took place.


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

I know am pulling for a 2 for 1 wells fargo college pass to steamboat/wp next year


----------

